# packing tips for shipping shrimp?



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

That pretty much sums it up. What in your packageing experience got the shrimp to you or to the destination with fewest losses.

I heard putting something for them to cling to is good, a stem plant usually suggested. Wouldn't the live plant compete for oxygen? maybe some other item placed in the bag would be better.

any other tips or ideas?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have only been on the receiving end, except once when I accidentally sent one with some plants.... 

They usually arrive in great condition if they have something like Hornwort or J. fern in the bag with them. I've also had one pretty notorious fish guy send them with strands of yarn in the bag, and they were just fine too.

They should be fine if you bag them well, and make sure they're secured in a nice insulated box, so the bag isn't getting tossed around inside the box.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I personally use a #4 USPS Priority mail box and line the inside with rigid styrofoam insulation. Basically, a styrofoam box inside of a cardboard box. I also put the styrofoam packing peanuts inside of the box to cushion the shrimp. I usually add some sort of moss, either Java or Taiwan, to the bag for the shrimp to hang onto. Depending on where the shrimp were headed, I used a heat pack. I shipped shrimp almost weekly from March through June without a single reported fatality. They are hardy little shrimp.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

I've shipped over 1,000 cherries in the past 6 months and I've had very good survival rates. I think I've loss less than 40 that I can account for.

I pack 7-10 with 250ml of tank water in a Kordon breather bag and then I place that bag inside of a regular poly bag. I ship the bags in insulated styrofoam boxes. They can survive up to 5 days in moderate weather conditions.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

vinnymac said:


> I pack 7-10 with 250ml of tank water in a Kordon breather bag and then I place that bag inside of a regular poly bag.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought packing a breathable bag in a regular bag would defeat the purpose, or perhaps make it worse since there would be no air available to them, considering the breathable bag doesn't have any air space?
I must be missing something since you've had some success, though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JanS said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought packing a breathable bag in a regular bag would defeat the purpose, or perhaps make it worse since there would be no air available to them, considering the breathable bag doesn't have any air space?
> I must be missing something since you've had some success, though.


I was thinking the same thing when I read this! Then again, it just ight show how hardy these little guys are...


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

JanS said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought packing a breathable bag in a regular bag would defeat the purpose, or perhaps make it worse since there would be no air available to them, considering the breathable bag doesn't have any air space?
> I must be missing something since you've had some success, though.


I inflate the regular poly bag with enough air for the journey. I do this for two reasons. It prevents any risk from leakage which will usually flag your package at the post office or shipping office and delay delivery. It is also absolutely necessary if you are shipping with a heat pack as the catalyst in the heat pack will consume all the oxygen in the package and possibly kill the shrimp in a very short period of time.

Small shrimp do not consume nearly as much oxygen compared to fish or other animals.

I've shipped hundreds of packages in this manner with very few problems.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, the shrimp arrived well and I have seen eggs already.

Which leads to another thread with questions about the shrimp I got


----------

